# I need friends so badly



## DeathBecomesHer1 (8 mo ago)

Anyone wanna talk or maybe near Kansas?


----------



## Inconspicuous Swirls (Jun 22, 2019)

we can talk


----------



## All Is Well (Nov 25, 2011)

Ok let's talk. What do you want to talk about?


----------



## Inconspicuous Swirls (Jun 22, 2019)

i don't know, i've never been too good at starting conversations. but how about this: what are your interests?


----------



## CaptainRoommate (Aug 15, 2011)

We can talk if you want.


----------



## acstar (May 24, 2014)

Inconspicuous Swirls said:


> i don't know, i've never been too good at starting conversations. but how about this: what are your interests?


I personally hate that question lol 😬maybe I should come up with a good answer. Or show an interest in something


----------



## Socialmisfits (May 14, 2021)

Salt n pepa - let’s talk about sex baby 🤭


----------



## Protozoan (May 26, 2014)

Socialmisfits said:


> Salt n pepa - let’s talk about sex baby 🤭



🤨


----------



## Socialmisfits (May 14, 2021)

Protozoan said:


> 🤨


😇


----------



## Inconspicuous Swirls (Jun 22, 2019)

acstar said:


> I personally hate that question lol 😬maybe I should come up with a good answer. Or show an interest in something


eh, that's fair. it's pretty vague.


----------

